# Läuft die Gigabit Netzwerkkarte wirklich mit Gigabit Geschwindigkeit?



## Timo Rickert (8. März 2005)

Wie kann ich kontrollieren ob meine Gigabitnetzwerkkarte wirklich auf Gigabit läuft und nicht auf 100 MBit ?

 (Suse Linux 9.2)


----------



## JohannesR (8. März 2005)

Du willst wahrscheinlich das mii-tool...


----------

